# pronomes. (Port. do Bra.)



## Zerbinanovski

Saudações a todos. Gostaria de saber algo sobre uso das próclises, mesóclises e ênclises em português, seus usos correctos e incorrectos, se há alguma discordância entre o português de Portugal e o do Brasil. Alguém teria algum link onde possa consultar ou, quiçá, dar alguns exemplos? Agradeço a todos pela atenção e forte abraço.


----------



## kurumin

A regra geral no Brasil:

a) na fala:

use sempre a próclise e nunca estará errado:

Me ajude! 
Ela me viu.
Tem nos ajudado.
Não havia me visto.

b) na escrita:

Use sempre a próclise* e nunca estará errado:

Ele nos falou.
Nós lhe daríamos.
Pode se dizer.
Poderia se dizer.
Não pode se dizer.
Não poderia se dizer.

 Não se usa próclise no começo da frase. Por isso use o pronome pessoal:

Me disse.  *Ela* me disse.  
Lhe falou. *Ele* lhe falou.  
Se viu. *Isso* se viu.  


A recomendação geral:
USE SEMPRE A PRÓCLISE.
No começo da frase use sujeito.

Assim vai evitar erros de ênclise forçada: 
_ Poderia-se dizer. Não pode-se fazer. Fi-lo porque qui-lo_. _Diz que faz-se assim_.


*
Normalmente ELE(S)/ELA(S) informais viram -[L]O/-[L]A na escrita formal: então se prefere a ênclise:

Vi ele [na fala] = Vi-o [na escrita formal]
Eu odeio ela [na fala] = Eu odeio-a [na escrita formal]
Para ver ela [na fala]= Para vê-la [na escrita formal]
Para ver eles [na fala] = Para vê-los [na escrita formal]


----------



## Outsider

Zerbinanovski said:


> Saudações a todos. Gostaria de saber algo sobre uso das próclises, mesóclises e ênclises em português, seus usos correctos e incorrectos, se há alguma discordância entre o português de Portugal e o do Brasil. Alguém teria algum link onde possa consultar ou, quiçá, dar alguns exemplos? Agradeço a todos pela atenção e forte abraço.


Leia:

Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra, _Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_


----------



## tuxrox

Zerbinanovski said:


> Saudações a todos. Gostaria de saber algo sobre uso das próclises, mesóclises e ênclises em português, seus usos correctos e incorrectos, se há alguma discordância entre o português de Portugal e o do Brasil. Alguém teria algum link onde possa consultar ou, quiçá, dar alguns exemplos? Agradeço a todos pela atenção e forte abraço.



Olá, Zerbinanovski e pessoal do Fórum, seguem algumas tentativas de contribuir no caso da mesóclise.

Quando estudei essa parte do Português (lá pelos anos 60) as professoras de escola primária, pelo menos no Rio de Janeiro , ensinavam que a mesóclise é usada unica e exclusivamente nas conjugações de Futuro do Presente e Futuro do Pretérito do modo Indicativo . Exemplos :
Tomar-me-ia um bom tempo.
Levar-se-ão um grande susto!
Entregar-te-á a encomenda amanhã.
Cobrar-vos-ia o preço justo.
(não sei se a nomenclatura dos tempos de verbo ainda é essa , pois sei que ocorreram reformas nestas 4 décadas...)

Na prática, o que tenho visto é que o brasileiro nunca usa a mesóclise, porque meio que "quebra" a melodia do idioma, destoa do estilo brasileiro de falar. Já com o Português europeu, penso que combina bem, e não duvido nada que ainda seja usado por lá. No Brasil, é quase que arcaico.

A maioria do povo brasileiro acaba trucidando a gramática, pois dizem "Te entregará a encomenda amanhã." . Eu particularmente monto a frase de outra maneira para que dispense o uso da mesóclise , sem agredir tanto a gramática . Por exemplo :
Iria me consumir um bom tempo.
Vão levar um grande susto !
Entregará a encomenda a você amanhã.
Cobraria de vocês o preço justo.

Uma curiosidade interessante : há anos recebi a informação de que o Português é o único idioma no mundo que apresenta a mesóclise. Se alguém souber confirmar essa informação , ou o contrário , agradeço.


----------



## Cezanne

tuxrox said:


> Olá, Zerbinanovski e pessoal do Fórum, seguem algumas tentativas de contribuir no caso da mesóclise.
> 
> Quando estudei essa parte do Português (lá pelos anos 60) as professoras de escola primária, pelo menos no Rio de Janeiro , ensinavam que a mesóclise é usada unica e exclusivamente nas conjugações de Futuro do Presente e Futuro do Pretérito do modo Indicativo . Exemplos :
> Tomar-me-ia um bom tempo.
> Levar-se-ão um grande susto!
> Entregar-te-á a encomenda amanhã.
> Cobrar-vos-ia o preço justo.
> (não sei se a nomenclatura dos tempos de verbo ainda é essa , pois sei que ocorreram reformas nestas 4 décadas...)
> 
> Na prática, o que tenho visto é que o brasileiro nunca usa a mesóclise, porque meio que "quebra" a melodia do idioma, destoa do estilo brasileiro de falar. Já com o Português europeu, penso que combina bem, e não duvido nada que ainda seja usado por lá. No Brasil, é quase que arcaico.
> 
> A maioria do povo brasileiro acaba trucidando a gramática, pois dizem "Te entregará a encomenda amanhã." . Eu particularmente monto a frase de outra maneira para que dispense o uso da mesóclise , sem agredir tanto a gramática . Por exemplo :
> Iria me consumir um bom tempo.
> Vão levar um grande susto !
> Entregará a encomenda a você amanhã.
> Cobraria de vocês o preço justo.
> 
> Uma curiosidade interessante : há anos recebi a informação de que o Português é o único idioma no mundo que apresenta a mesóclise. Se alguém souber confirmar essa informação , ou o contrário , agradeço.


 

Sim, tuxrox. De fato ainda se usa a mesma nomenclatura quanto aos tempos verbais. Só acho mesmo uma pena que o português falado no Brasil é tão diferente do português aprendido na gramática.


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal, a mesóclise também se tornou rara na linguagem falada.

Só me dá pena porque a razão para isso é que estamos a deixar de usar o futuro e o condicional simples.  
De resto, passo bem sem ela.


----------



## Carlospalmar

kurumin said:


> A regra geral no Brasil:
> 
> a) na fala:
> 
> use sempre a próclise e nunca estará errado:
> 
> Me ajude!
> Ela me viu.
> Tem nos ajudado.
> Não havia me visto.
> 
> b) na escrita:
> 
> Use sempre a próclise* e nunca estará errado:
> 
> Ele nos falou.
> Nós lhe daríamos.
> Pode se dizer.
> Poderia se dizer.
> Não pode se dizer.
> Não poderia se dizer.
> 
> Não se usa próclise no começo da frase. Por isso use o pronome pessoal:
> 
> Me disse.  *Ela* me disse.
> Lhe falou. *Ele* lhe falou.
> Se viu. *Isso* se viu.
> 
> 
> A recomendação geral:
> USE SEMPRE A PRÓCLISE.
> No começo da frase use sujeito.
> 
> Assim vai evitar erros de ênclise forçada:
> _ Poderia-se dizer. Não pode-se fazer. Fi-lo porque qui-lo_. _Diz que faz-se assim_.
> 
> 
> *
> Normalmente ELE(S)/ELA(S) informais viram -[L]O/-[L]A na escrita formal: então se prefere a ênclise:
> 
> Vi ele [na fala] = Vi-o [na escrita formal]
> Eu odeio ela [na fala] = Eu odeio-a [na escrita formal]
> Para ver ela [na fala]= Para vê-la [na escrita formal]
> Para ver eles [na fala] = Para vê-los [na escrita formal]


----------



## Carlospalmar

Kurumim:

Estou aproveitando de sua explicação muito prática sobre o usos da próclise na fala quanto na escrita não formal. Ou seja usar o pronome oblíquo antes do verbo. Em seu exemplo:
Me ajude! Mas tenhos algumas perguntas para você.
O que você disse "use sujeito" no começo da frase, quer dizer o pronóme reto? Eu, tu, você, etc. ? 
A mesma regra geral no Brasil é aplicada para fazer as perguntas (forma interrogativa, e para o imperativo? 
Por exemplo é correto dizer: Pode me ajudar com estas frases por favor? ou o "por favor" vai no começo do meu pedido?
Outro pedido negativo. Por favor, não me faça essa pergunta de novo. Já lhe contestei que não, que não vou con você nessa fria. Está correto?
Este assunto dos pronómes obliquos é uns dos maires problemas que o falante de outras linguas econtra quando aprender português. 
A maneira que você presentou é excelente para o aprendiz. Primeiro os exemplos, quantos mais exemplos melhor ainda. Depois as regras. 
Mais uma pergunta. Seu nome: Tem muita semelhança com Kunumí, que significa rapaz em guarani. É isso também em lengua Tupi?
Espero suas correções. 
Obrigado.

Carlos


----------



## kurumin

Cezanne said:


> De fato ainda se usa a mesma nomenclatura quanto aos tempos verbais. Só acho mesmo uma pena que o português falado no Brasil é tão diferente do português aprendido na gramática.


Uma pena?
A língua materna não se aprende, se adquire.
Se nas aulas de português estudamos algo que nunca se usou na fala brasileira (nem no ano de 1500 nem agora) não é problema nosso.

Vou citar Vanda de novo:
''A língua que falamos a gente não pôde escolher,
mas pelo menos a gente pode escolher o jeito de falar''.


Esse jeito é bem nosso, brasileiro, é lindo
e eu não tenho vergonha de falar essa língua ''inculta e bela''
que não está nem aí para a norma ''culta''


----------



## kurumin

Carlospalmar said:


> Kurumim:
> 
> Estou aproveitando de sua explicação muito prática sobre o usos da próclise na fala quanto na escrita não formal. Ou seja usar o pronome oblíquo antes do verbo. Em seu exemplo:
> Me ajude! Mas tenhos algumas perguntas para você.
> O que você disse "use sujeito" no começo da frase, quer dizer o pronóme reto? Eu, tu, você, etc. ?
> A mesma regra geral no Brasil é aplicada para fazer as perguntas (forma interrogativa, e para o imperativo?
> Por exemplo é correto dizer: Pode me ajudar com estas frases por favor? ou o "por favor" vai no começo do meu pedido?
> Outro pedido negativo. Por favor, não me faça essa pergunta de novo. Já lhe contestei que não, que não vou con você nessa fria. Está correto?
> Este assunto dos pronómes obliquos é uns dos maires problemas que o falante de outras linguas econtra quando aprender português.
> A maneira que você presentou é excelente para o aprendiz. Primeiro os exemplos, quantos mais exemplos melhor ainda. Depois as regras.
> Mais uma pergunta. Seu nome: Tem muita semelhança com Kunumí, que significa rapaz em guarani. É isso também em lengua Tupi?
> Espero suas correções.
> Obrigado.
> 
> Carlos


Sim, kurumin (também grafado curumim) significa guri, moleque, garotinho, menino.
É uma palavra usada no Norte do Brasil.
Também é o nome de um sistema operacional brasileiro: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurumin_Linux


----------



## kurumin

Carlospalmar said:


> Kurumim:
> 
> Por exemplo é correto dizer: Pode me ajudar com estas frases por favor? ou o "por favor" vai no começo do meu pedido?


 
Sim, Pode me ajudar come estas frases por favor está certo
porque me é usado procliticamente (o verbo principal: ajudar).


_Me pode_ ajudar? [aceito na fala]
_Pode-me_ ajudar por favor?  [aceito na fala e na escrita]
Pode _me ajudar_ por favor? [aceito na fala e na escrita]
Pode _ajudar-me_ por favor? [aceito na escrita formal, evitado na fala]

Não _me pode_ ajudar?  [existe, mas é raramente usado]
Não _pode-me_ ajudar?  [erro; não se usa ênclise com NÃO]
Não pode _me ajudar_?  [correto; próclise ao verbo principal: ajudar]
Não pode _ajudar-me_?  [correto, aceito na escrita formal, evitado na fala]


________________ = a forma mais comum e mais fácil de usar


----------



## kurumin

Muitas vezes, a ênclise é mal-ensinada.

Os alunos adoram escrever coisas como PODE-SE DIZER, PODE-SE FAZER...
Os mesmos alunos escrevem, automaticamente,  _NÃO PODE-SE_ DIZER, _PODERIA-SE_ DIZER, _NÃO PODE-SE_ FAZER...cometendo erros crassos.

A solução?
Usar a próclise!  PODE _SE DIZER_, PODE _SE FAZER_ (são formas proclíticas de PODE DIZER-SE, PODE FAZER-SE):

 NÃO PODE _SE DIZER_, PODERIA _SE DIZER_, NÃO PODE _SE FAZER_ estão sempre corretos 

{É só comparar com VOU _LHE FALAR_, NÃO VOU _LHE FALAR_, GOSTARIA DE PODER _LHE FALAR_}


----------



## Carlospalmar

Obrigado Kurumim:

Não sabia que o irmão Tupi tenha chegado tão longe. Você sabe a histórida dos dois irmão. Un deles era Guarani, e o outro Tupi. Eles brigaram por o amor da uma Kunhatai porá (uma mulher muito bonita) Por causa daquela briga Tupi foi embora pro leste e ago sei que também pro norte. Guarani ficou no Paraguai e em todo o norte e nordeste da Argentina onde a lingua guarani é falada por milhões de falantes. 
A outra palavra que você meninou "guri" também e palavra de origen da lingua Charrúa se mal não lembro. Guri é muito usada no Uruguay, pelos gaúchos de Rio Grande do Sul também, nas provincias argentinas de Misiones, Corrientes e Entre Rios. A diferença é que o plural é formado segundo as regras do castelhano (espanhol) El gurí, los gurises, em feminino la gurisa, las gurisas. 
Obrigado
Carlos
A out


----------



## Pedrovski

Eu lembro-me em pequeno quando o meu pai me corrigia com a mesóclise e ficava meio confuso por achar aquilo uma aberração.

Mas com o passar dos anos, uma pessoa habitua-se, e agora escrevo e falo normalmente com ela. Mas não vejo muitas pessoas a usá-la, por isso especulo que vá o mesmo caminho que o vós.


----------



## Alandria

Carlospalmar said:


> Obrigado Kurumim:
> 
> Não sabia que o irmão Tupi tenha chegado tão longe. Você sabe a histórida dos dois irmão. Un deles era Guarani, e o outro Tupi. Eles brigaram por o amor da uma Kunhatai porá (uma mulher muito bonita) Por causa daquela briga Tupi foi embora pro leste e ago sei que também pro norte. Guarani ficou no Paraguai e em todo o norte e nordeste da Argentina onde a lingua guarani é falada por milhões de falantes.
> A outra palavra que você meninou "guri" também e palavra de origen da lingua Charrúa se mal não lembro. Guri é muito usada no Uruguay, pelos gaúchos de Rio Grande do Sul também, nas provincias argentinas de Misiones, Corrientes e Entre Rios. A diferença é que o plural é formado segundo as regras do castelhano (espanhol) El gurí, los gurises, em feminino la gurisa, las gurisas.
> Obrigado
> Carlos
> A out



Nossa, eu não sabia que essa palavra era usada na Argentina e no Uruguai!
Muito obrigada pela informação, Carlospalmar!!


----------



## ronanpoirier

Curioso!
Noto muitas pessoas fazendo o plural em "gurises" aqui também. 

Assim é como eu aprendi as regras de colocação pronominal:

Ênclise = regra geral.

Mesóclise só é usada com o futuro do presente ou do pretérito.

Próclise só é usada se antes do verbo com o pronome houver alguma palavra que atraia o pronome. Essas palavras são:
- Pronomes em geral
- Preposições (quando o verbo estiver no infinitivo pessoal)
- Advérbios
- Palavra de sentido negativo
E o "que" sempre atrai o pronome... e numa locução verbal, se o verbo principal estiver no particípio passado, o pronome não pode estar em ênclise, só em próclise.

É... acho que é isso.


----------



## MOC

Pedrovski said:


> Mas com o passar dos anos, uma pessoa habitua-se, e agora escrevo e falo normalmente com ela. Mas não vejo muitas pessoas a usá-la, por isso especulo que vá o mesmo caminho que o vós.




Assim como a Alandria faz sempre o seu comentário em relação ao uso do "tu" no Brasil eu vou fazer o meu do costume em relação ao uso do "vós" em Portugal.

O uso do "vós" não desapareceu. Onde vivo é perfeitamente natural ouvi-lo a ser usado.

Exemplo: "Vós ides lá hoje?"

A segunda pessoa do plural é também usada sem o pronome.

"Passais lá por casa hoje?"

Isto pode até soar arcaico ou super formal a muita gente, mas por aqui não é assim tão estranho, e as pessoas que o usam são até pessoas de origens humildes, que não fizeram muito mais que a 4ª classe.

Eu reconheço que não uso muito, mas o facto de eu não usar, ou da maioria das pessoas provavelmente não usar, não quer dizer que não exista e que não seja usado em situações de conversas perfeitamente informais.


----------



## Pedrovski

MOC said:


> Assim como a Alandria faz sempre o seu comentário em relação ao uso do "tu" no Brasil eu vou fazer o meu do costume em relação ao uso do "vós" em Portugal.
> 
> O uso do "vós" não desapareceu. Onde vivo é perfeitamente natural ouvi-lo a ser usado.
> 
> Exemplo: "Vós ides lá hoje?"
> 
> A segunda pessoa do plural é também usada sem o pronome.
> 
> "Passais lá por casa hoje?"
> 
> Isto pode até soar arcaico ou super formal a muita gente, mas por aqui não é assim tão estranho, e as pessoas que o usam são até pessoas de origens humildes, que não fizeram muito mais que a 4ª classe.
> 
> Eu reconheço que não uso muito, mas o facto de eu não usar, ou da maioria das pessoas provavelmente não usar, não quer dizer que não exista e que não seja usado em situações de conversas perfeitamente informais.



Alguém ainda usa o "vós" na linguagem corrente? Incrível, não tinha ideia. Já agora, em que região de Portugal é que observou isso? É que eu sinceramente nunca ouvi ninguém usar o vós em duas décadas de existência. Nem aprendi sequer como conjugá-lo com os verbos, por isso mesmo que tivesse uma recuperação milagrosa, não saberia como a usar.


----------



## MOC

Quanto à recuperação milagrosa, duvido que venha a acontecer, por isso não há razões para preocupações. 

Quanto à zona onde ouço esse som, é geralmente a norte, e quando digo a norte não me estou a referir ao Porto, estou-me a referir mais a norte.

Já vivi a sul e a norte (e já agora também nos Açores e em Angola  ). Talvez por isso me consiga aperceber dos diferentes sotaques/expressões usadas com maior facilidade, já que não as ouço uma vez apenas, num dia em que lá estive de visita, mas regularmente.

Outro pormenor que acho interessante é que à medida que se vai indo para norte, o português começa a parecer talvez mais arcaico. É óbvio que isto depende também de pessoa para pessoa, e o que escrevo não é válido obviamente para todos os habitantes dessas regiões. Quando falo no sotaque e expressões de uma determinada região estou a falar em termos gerais. É possível ouvir tais expressões e construções em tais regiões, o que não quer dizer necessariamente que as pessoas todas as digam a cada 2 frases.


----------



## kurumin

ronanpoirier said:


> Assim é como eu aprendi as regras de colocação pronominal:
> 
> Ênclise = regra geral.


Eu não aprendi assim.
Aprendi que o português brasileiro é uma língua muito proclítica.
Os professores sempre falavam: Se você abusar das ênclises, sua escrita será muito feia (fi-lo porque qui-lo, poderia-se dizer, disseram que fazia-se assim...)  Então, é melhor usar sempre só a próclise 
E esse negócio de _palavras atrativas_ _ou não_...isso não existe no Brasil:

http://www.sualingua.com.br/05/05_pronome_obliquo.htm






> E ainda eles vêm dizer que a posição "*normal*" do pronome é a *ênclise*? Enxergas o equívoco? Eles não perceberam que trocamos de hemisfério e que, conseqüentemente, certas verdades precisam ser adaptadas. A água que escoa no ralo da banheira, em Portugal, gira para a esquerda; a nossa, gira no sentido do relógio. Um livro de Física, para ser utilizado aqui e lá, precisaria fazer essa indispensável adaptação. Uma gramática também. Abraço. Prof. Moreno


----------



## ronanpoirier

Bem, eu estudei isso me preparando para o vestibular da universidade federal de cá. E é assim que eles exigem na redação. Contudo, sempre ouvi dizer que as exigências da UFRGS (Universidade Federal do Rio Grande do Sul, pronuncia-se "úrguis") são um tanto conservatórias... quem sabe, né? ^^ Mas agora que eu meti na minha cabeça assim, será difícil tirar!


----------



## Pedrovski

Epa Ronan essas regras que descreveste parecem ser também as que eu aprendi.
Sendo assim, o RGS deve ser mesmo a região com mais semelhanças linguísticas em relação a Portugal, e não o Rio de Janeiro como alguns já disseram aqui.


----------



## Odinh

kurumin said:


> E esse negócio de _palavras atrativas_ _ou não_...isso não existe no Brasil:


 
Existe sim, na norma culta e também na fala, embora por razões diferentes.


----------



## Denis555

kurumin said:


> Eu não aprendi assim.
> Aprendi que o português brasileiro é uma língua muito proclítica.
> Os professores sempre falavam: Se você abusar das ênclises, sua escrita será muito feia (fi-lo porque qui-lo, poderia-se dizer, disseram que fazia-se assim...)  Então, é melhor usar sempre só a próclise
> E esse negócio de _palavras atrativas_ _ou não_...isso não existe no Brasil:
> 
> http://www.sualingua.com.br/05/05_pronome_obliquo.htm


 
Concordo 100% com o Kurumin.
Por que é que é tão difícil para as pessoas verem isso?
Talvez porque pensem que primeiro disse Deus:
-Que haja a gramática!
E viu Deus que a gramática era boa, e então disse:
-Agora, que também haja a língua!


----------



## spielenschach

Próclise;

Mesóclise;

Ênclise


----------



## jazyk

Não vejo base nenhuma para esta afirmação:

*Próclise* é a colocação dos pronomes oblíquos átonos antes do verbo. Usa-se a próclise, obrigatoriamente, quando houver palavras atrativas. São elas: 

*Pronomes Demonstrativos          Neutros. *
*Isso me* * comoveu deveras.* 

Jazyk


----------



## edupa

Denis555 said:


> Concordo 100% com o Kurumin.
> Por que é que é tão difícil para as pessoas verem isso?
> Talvez porque pensem que primeiro disse Deus:
> -Que haja a gramática!
> E viu Deus que a gramática era boa, e então disse:
> -Agora, que também haja a língua!


 


Concordo, Dennis.

É a velha ideologia martelada que vira a verdade indiscutível na cabeça do sujeito, a ponto de nem a ciência muitas vezes ser capaz de desmistificá-la.


----------



## spielenschach

jazyk said:


> Não vejo base nenhuma para esta afirmação:
> 
> *Próclise* é a colocação dos pronomes oblíquos átonos antes do verbo. Usa-se a próclise, obrigatoriamente, quando houver palavras atrativas. São elas:
> 
> *Pronomes Demonstrativos Neutros. *
> *Isso me* *comoveu deveras.*
> 
> Jazyk


Em Port de Port diria Isso comoveu - *me* deveras.


----------



## Carlospalmar

[...] Usa-e a próclise obrigatoriamente, quando houver palavras atrativas. São elas: Pronomes Demostrativos Neutros". 

Para um aprendiz de português como eu, as "palavras atrativas" ficou muito confuso. Não dúvido que para um falante nativo de português iso faz muito sentido, mas para um aprendiz,mmm, não muito. Fiquei precisando de muita ajuda. Quais são as palavras atrativas? 
Agradeço qualquer ajuda que seja útil para aprender usar a próclise em português.

Cumprimentos. 

C.


----------



## Vanda

Veja a página 14 e 15.

Um pouco mais, daqui:
Próclise:
Quando o verbo estiver precedido de palavras que atraem o pronome para antes do verbo. São elas: 
a) Palavra de sentido negativo: não, nunca, ninguém, jamais, etc.
b) Advérbios.
c) Conjunções subordinativas
d) Pronomes relativos.
e) Pronomes indefinidos
f) Pronomes demonstrativos


----------



## tom_in_bahia

tuxrox said:


> Uma curiosidade interessante : há anos recebi a informação de que o Português é o único idioma no mundo que apresenta a mesóclise. Se alguém souber confirmar essa informação , ou o contrário , agradeço.



Eu acho que do jeito gramatical português, não tem outra lingua que segue essa regra do mesóclises (pelo menos na família indo-européia). Porém, acho que o fenômeno de formar uma palavra (neste caso um verbo) usando elementos distintos que vão se grudando ao final (ou ao princípio) do verbo para mostrar o objeto, tempo verbal, e até mais coisas como o aspeto, subjeto, etc. não é único. Por exemplo, as chamadas "línguas sintéticas" como o Navajo nos Estados Unidos, Finlandês, e (se não me engano) Nahuatl do México formam frases distintas numa palavra só por causa do uso destas "partezinhas" - com combinações possíveis sem fim.


----------



## Alandria

Esse é um assunto no qual eu não gosto de martelar muito, pois gera discussões muito chatas, saturadas e monótonas. Porque sempre há aqueles que começam bombardeando a tal "bruxa gramática", "a assassina", "a que causa danos à população", "a GENOCIDA". 

Deixando isso de lado. Eu diria que o português brasileiro, com certa profundidade, é *proclítico*, sim; mas não se pode generalizar. Há exceções em que usamos a ênclise com o oblíquo átono "se", tais como "foda-se", "dane-se", "foi-se o tempo", "nota-se", "percebe-se" e mais casos parecidos.


----------



## Outsider

Carlospalmar said:


> Para um aprendiz de português como eu, as "palavras atrativas" ficou muito confuso. Não dúvido que para um falante nativo de português iso faz muito sentido, mas para um aprendiz,mmm, não muito. Fiquei precisando de muita ajuda. Quais são as palavras atrativas?
> Agradeço qualquer ajuda que seja útil para aprender usar a próclise em português.


Tem toda a razão, é uma regra inútil para quem não seja falante nativo. Mas presumo que a variante do português que lhe interessa mais é a brasileira, já que é da Argentina, não, Carlos?

Para o português do Brasil, basta saber que _os pronomes clíticos se colocam quase sempre antes do verbo principal_, com algumas raras excepções, como disse a Alandria.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Eu diria que o português brasileiro, com certa profundidade, é *proclítico*, sim; mas não se pode generalizar. Há exceções em que usamos a ênclise com o oblíquo átono "se", tais como "foda-se", "dane-se", "foi-se o tempo", "nota-se", "percebe-se" e mais casos parecidos.


 
Concordo, Alandria. 

Dentro destas exceções que você mencionou, eu acrescentaria que muitas vezes 'nota-se' é usado como proclítico > "Se nota". 

O mesmo parece não aconetecer com "Percebe-se".

A tal da partícula 'se'... Em minha graduação ela rendeu UM ANO INTEIRO de investigação EXCLUSIVA dentro da disciplina Língua Portuguesa. E, acredite, não foi nem de perto suficiente...

É pano pra manga...

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

Ui, as discussões que eu tenho lido acerca do "se" nos fóruns de espanhol!


----------



## Denis555

Alandria said:


> Esse é um assunto no qual eu não gosto de martelar muito, pois gera discussões muito chatas, saturadas e monótonas. Porque sempre há aqueles que começam bombardeando a tal "bruxa gramática", "a assassina", "a que causa danos à população", "a GENOCIDA".
> 
> Deixando isso de lado. Eu diria que o português brasileiro, com certa profundidade, é *proclítico*, sim; mas não se pode generalizar. Há exceções em que usamos a ênclise com o oblíquo átono "se", tais como "foda-se", "dane-se", "foi-se o tempo", "nota-se", "percebe-se" e mais casos parecidos.


 
Bons exemplos! Isso mostra como a nossa língua é complexa. Isso não ficaria perfeito numa gramática mais realista. 
Eu acho que ninguém aqui detesta a gramática, nós só gostaríamos de vê-la* jogando do nosso lado!

*_Outro caso comum de ênclise, verbos no infinitivo usados com os pronomes -lo, -la, -los, -las._


----------



## alf62

Bom dia.
Qual é a expresão em português de Portugal para a espanhola "Danos el livro, danoslo"?
Podia ser " Dá-nos o livro, dá-no-lo"?
Usa-se muito esta expresão?
Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Alf, juntei seu post a este tópico onde é discutido o tema à exaustão. Creio que encontrará respostas às suas dúvidas. Qualquer coisa, é só acrescentar mais perguntas.


----------



## tony jimenez

Há alguma regra especifica para uma utilizaçao correta dos pronomes em Brasil.

faça-*me, me *faz.

tenho que contar-*te, te *esperei.

arrastrou-*se *ate voce, *se *voce fosse sincera.

Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Tony, você nem imagina que este é o tema mais discutido nos fóruns, né? 
Além de juntar seu tópico a um já existente, aqui vão as indicações de outros
 já discutidos:
conjugação e colocação de pronomes

uso ou não de lhe

se pode ou pode-se


----------



## vemcaluisa

Só uma observação: o que reinanporier está correto em relação à escrita (e acho que discordo do primeiro post que dizia "use sempre próclise"). E concordo, aqui no Brasil a Próclise é muiiito alta.

As tais palavras "atrativas" (pronomes, preposições, advérbios) mudavam o "acento" da frase, assim, por uma regra de harmonia dos sons o pronome era naturalmente puxado para antes do verbo (como ainda acontecem PT).
O que acontece é que o 'ritmo de falar' brasileiro mudou muito e essas regras não fazem mais sentido. (como ensinar isso no colégio, no meu ponto de vista, também não faz)

*Considerações sobre o futuro e a mesóclise (a partir de Celso Luft):*
O futuro nada mais é do que o Verbo no infinitivo + o verbo HAVER
_Cantará = Cantar + (ele) há
Cantarei = Cantar + (eu) hei 
Cantaremos = Cantar + (nós) hemos_

Da mesma forma se observa com outros verbos axiliares, mas sem a contração e 
com o verbo auxiliar antes:
_Vai cantar
Vou cantar
Vamos cantar_

Os autores que defendem isso consideram que a noção de futuro na realidade não existe, porque não é algo concreto e sim abstrato, hipotético. Alguns até tiram o futuro dos tempos verbais.

*(Retomando os pronomes...*)
Por isso, 'antigamente' era possível usar a mesóclise no futuro, porque na realidade o pronome não vai no meio de uma palavra (coisa que não acontece em nenhuma outra estrutura do PT), e sim entre DUAS palavras.
Então, uma das teorias de por que a mesóclise não é mais usada seria a não percepção/identificação de que o futuro na realidade são dois verbos, e dessa forma a resistência a que um elemento novo se interfira no meio da palavra (coisa que, repito, não acontece em nenhuma outra parte da língua).

Espero ter sido clara. 
(para explicações melhores consultem LUFT, Celso Pedro. Para uma analise morfológica do verbo português.  Porto Alegre : EMMA, 1976. 92p. )


----------

